# Soil for Wabi-Kusa ???



## edle (Jun 8, 2011)

What kind of soil should I use for Wabi-Kusa ?

Thanks...


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

If you are going to do it legit, you should be going into nature to collect local aquatic plants and the soil and moss from that location. If you want to do it like I have, you can just use a combination of regular potting soil and gravel, or you can use ADA aquasoil or Netlea. I have played around with a few option, and backyard dirt/clay has worked the best.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Read this!
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/45082-wabi-kusa-photo-guide-lots-pics.html

I still have no idea what wabi-kusa is though. Looks like a potted plant...


----------

